# Media Player wont play CDs



## Sunset (Jul 29, 2001)

Help! My Windows Media Player(latest version) will not play my audio CDs. I can still hear music, like when I play back their sample list, but when I insert a CD, the error message " Cannot play back file. Format is not supported". What can I do so that the format is supported? I have tried re-installing Windows Media Player, talking to Microsoft and the computer manufacturer, and everyone has lots of ideas but no answers. Help! The problem started when I installed a Disney Tarzan game for my kid, and they want to play!!!


----------



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

Well I use cdplayer.exe for mine. Try that. Start--run--type cdplayer.exe and click ok. Then insert the cd and click the play button.

[Edited by Kento on 07-29-2001 at 04:51 PM]


----------



## Sunset (Jul 29, 2001)

Thanks for your reply, Kento! I tried what you said, and Windows Media Player automatically popped up. Still get the same message about format not supported. All I want is to get that Tarzan game running so the kids can get off my back! Any more ideas? I am at such a loss. I guess the next step is to take the computer in for service.......?


----------



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

Hmmmm, click start--find--files--and search for cdplayer.exe. Is it in your Windows folder? If so and you click on it does it open?

Is this a normal audio cd like the kind you would play in your car's cd player?

If it's a cd that has to be played by media player then open media player and click view then options and see if all the boxes are checked under the formats tab.

[Edited by Kento on 07-30-2001 at 05:53 PM]


----------



## hyler (Jul 31, 2001)

To Make Your CD's Play When Inserted, Do The Following....

1) Open Your Explorer Window(If You Don't Know What That Is Open My Documents Instead.)

2) Click "View", Then "Folder Options".

3) Click The "File Types" Tab, And Find "Audio CD" In The List Box

4) Double Click "Audio CD".

5) Double Click The Word "Play", And Then Click Browse.

6) Go To The "Windows" Folder And Select "CDPlayer".

7) Click "OK"

If This Doesn't Work You Need Professional Help On Your Computer.


----------



## Max19 (Jul 31, 2001)

Microsoft has a Knowledge Base article on this problem.

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/q234/0/19.asp


----------



## Sunset (Jul 29, 2001)

Kento- I looked and all the boxes were checked under the Format tab (?)
hyler- I tried your fix and found that next to CD Audio the extension was N/A. This obviously has something to do with the problem if it is unavailable. So needless to say, when I clicked on it, nothing happened.
Any more ideas?


----------



## hyler (Jul 31, 2001)

Audio CD's don't have an extension since they were not created under Windows, Windows just supports them. Where the bold text is on the "Audio CD's" "Actions" box, double click the bold text inside the box, say "browse", and find "cdplayer.exe" in your "windows" folder.

I know this works for sure. I have Mastered Windows, so if this doesn't work you really need tech support.

Note: If you are using "Windows ME' there are a lot of driver and software problems, so there is probley nothing you can do unless you wait for Microsoft to fix the problems and make a patch for this error themselves.


----------



## Sunset (Jul 29, 2001)

I am running Windows ME, so maybe that is the problem. I reviewed the Knowledge base article, and did exactly what they told me, including installing DirectX. I still get the same error message about format not supported. My last question, and only possible error from the KB article, is uninstalling Windows Media Player. I went to the Add/Remove, but WMP is not found. So how do you actually remove WMP without removing everything else too? I am really beginning to feel like an idiot here, so its okay if you say so too!


----------



## hyler (Jul 31, 2001)

Your not an idiot. It's Microsofts fault for releasing ME before it was fully debugged. I recommend using 95/98 untila patch for ME is released. They may not release one because they are not currently developing for 95/98 or NT/2000 they are focusing on XP, which is really bad for businesses considering the fact that they just spent thousands of dollars upgrading from NT to 2000 and now microsoft wants them to upgrade again from 2000 to XP OFFICE.


----------

